# كتاب رائع جدا فى MooRing SyStem



## Eng-Maher (27 ديسمبر 2007)

كتاب رائع جدا فى MooRing SyStem​
INTRODUCTION


. The DOD uses several types of mooring systems to moor ships. These systems can be summarized into two broad categories of moorings: a) Fixed Moorings - Fixed moorings are defined as systems that include tension and compression members. Typical fixed mooring systems include moorings at piers and wharves. b) Fleet Moorings - Fleet moorings are defined as systems that include primarily tension members. Mooring loads are transferred into the earth via anchors. Examples of fleet moorings include fleet mooring buoys and ship’s anchor systems. The more common types of moorings are discussed in this chapter. 2-1.1 PURPOSE OF MOORING. The purpose of a mooring is to safely hold a ship in a certain position to accomplish a specific mission. A key need is to safely hold the vessel to protect the ship, life, the public interest, and to preserve the capabilities of the vessel and surrounding facilities. Ship moorings are provided for: a) Loading/Unloading - Loading and unloading items such as stores, cargo, fuel, personnel, ammunition, etc. b) Ship Storage - Storing the ship in a mooring reduces fuel consumption and personnel costs. Ships in an inactive or reserve status are stored at moorings. c) Maintenance/Repairs - Making a variety of repairs or conducting maintenance on the ship is often performed with a ship moored. d) Mission - Moorings are used to support special mission requirements, such as surveillance, tracking, training, etc. Most DOD moorings are provided in harbors to reduce exposure to waves, reduce ship motions, and reduce dynamic mooring loads. Mooring in harbors also allows improved access to various services and other forms of transportation. 2-2 TYPES OF MOORING SYSTEMS. Examples of typical moorings systems are given in this chapter. 2-2.1 Fixed Mooring Systems. Examples of typical fixed moorings are given in Table 2-1 and illustrated in Figures 2-1 through 2-5. 2-2.2 Fleet Mooring Systems. Examples of typical fleet moorings are given in Table 2-2 and illustrated in Figures 2-6 through 2-13.
3


----------



## Bassoom (30 ديسمبر 2007)

thanxxxxxxxx


----------



## أمير البحر (30 ديسمبر 2007)

مشكور يا غالي بتستاهل كل خير


----------



## Bassoom (31 ديسمبر 2007)

شكرا يا باشموهندس


----------



## gadoo20042004 (31 ديسمبر 2007)

مشكووووووووووووووووووووور


----------



## Eng-Maher (1 يناير 2008)

شكرا 
مهندس باسم
مهندس تامر
مهندس امير البحر


----------



## dfs (4 يناير 2008)

thanksxxxxxx


----------



## dfs (4 يناير 2008)

xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx
xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx
xxxxxxxxxxx

اخى العزيز مش من حقك وضع الرابط الخاص ب الكتاب علانيا فى المشاركات دون اخذ اذن صاحب الموضوع .. اكيد انت مهندس واكيد تفكيرك عالى الم تسأل نفسك لماذا يضع الرابط فى المرفقات ..
لعلى اطون جاوبتك ..
شكرا على مشاركتك وارجوا من حضرتك لما تحب تجامل الزوار الذين يدخلون على النتدى ب البحث وغيره فا جملهم بموضوعات من تعبك انت 
وشكرا المشرف


----------



## Eng-Maher (15 يناير 2008)

مشكورين جميعا


----------



## طه مخلوف (6 مارس 2008)

:5: :5: 
ألف شكر يا رجاله


----------



## كاظم الطائي (6 مارس 2008)

*شكرا*

جزيل الشكر لك


----------



## Eng-Maher (15 مارس 2008)

مرحبا اخى كاظم


----------



## Eng-Maher (17 مارس 2010)

يرفع للافاده ***********


----------



## Abohamza (1 أبريل 2010)

*Mooring Software*

شكرا جزيلا و ربنا ينور عليك
أنا أبحث عن برنامج لحساب الmooring ropes tension loads مثل برنامج Optimoor
حيبقى مفيد قوي البرنامج مع الكتاب علشان يبقى الموضوع متكامل:56:


----------

